# Small arboreal tropical snakes



## Tom2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all,

I have just planted (still needs to grown in) up a 60x45x60 HabiStat vivarium.

I was looking at trying to find a small arboreal snake species for it but I am drawing a bit of a blank. I have looked at rough greens but they they seem pretty difficult get hold of and so was hoping for some other suggestions.

Thank in advance


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks nice but I would add more branches if you wish to keep an arboreal species in there. Always more branches! 

Rough greens would have been my first suggestion, but they are hard to get these days, and a bit of a pain to maintain. At least; I found them to be. 

Would work well for 2 to 3 years for juvenile _Boiga _sp, _Gonysoma _sp., _Rhynchophis _sp., GTP, ETB, ATB, BRB etc. 

In terms of arboreal species that could be kept in it their whole life, there aren't many that come to mind that are obtainable and easy to maintain. For example it would work well for Snail Eaters (_Pareas _sp or _Aplopeltura_) but they're a pain to care for. _Gonysoma frenatum_ would probably be fine in there but may eventually outgrow it. 

_Oreocryptophis _species would live in there, but they are not the most arboreal species, they're predominantly fossorial. 

You could probably keep a species of _Candoia _in there; _paulsoni _or _aspera_, though the latter is not arboreal in the slightest.

Caribbean dwarf boas (_Tropidophis _and _Ungaliophis) _would like it! But again, not really available, unless I can get some Tropes out of my female next year!. 

It'd be a good setup for an arboreal viper like _Bothriechis_, but obviously DWA etc haha.


----------



## Tom2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

This is really helpful thank you! I was thinking it needed some more branching good job I kept some spare! I really like the rough greens but have only seen them for sale once recently.

I was originally snail eaters but found a few people saying that they tend to not make it past a few years in captivity unfortunately.

I like the suggestion of the dwarf boas! Had also thought about vipers but not sure I want something that could send me to hospital, shame because vipers are amazing! 

Thank you very much 🙂


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tom2017 said:


> This is really helpful thank you! I was thinking it needed some more branching good job I kept some spare! I really like the rough greens but have only seen them for sale once recently.
> 
> I was originally snail eaters but found a few people saying that they tend to not make it past a few years in captivity unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Plus you'd need a DWAL & all the hoo-hah that goes with getting one.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a prime example of doing things the wrong way round.
You should always pick a species the set up the enclosure for the snake you have chosen, rather tha set up a nice looking enclosure and then try to find a snake to fit it.
If you are thinking of rough greens think of them as lizards. So they need UV lighting, kept in a small group, and need a network of branches. And of course fed on insects which brings a further element around gut loading the prey items, correctly dusting etc.
Most rough greens sold are wc and live months if that. On the rare occasion you find cb rough greens then expect to pay at least £100 -£200 per hatchling.
With the set up you have built I think you are better looking at small lizards, dart frogs etc rather than a snake.


----------

